

How The Scroll Wheel Should Work in Windows - moses1400
http://www.htmlcenter.com/blog/how-the-scroll-wheel-should-work-in-windows

======
makecheck
It's nice to see highlighted the things that Linux does well. There are still
too many people who automatically write off open-source solutions, even in
2009; it's time they realized that companies don't have a monopoly on good
ideas.

